# Equipment zum Violinduo-Spielen mit nur einem Geiger



## Klaus12345 (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

seit kurzem bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Marantz PMD661 und eines Mikrofonpärchens KM 184.
Damit nehme ich mich beim Geigespielen auf und habe jetzt angefangen, mit mir Duo zu spielen.

Nun würde ich aber gerne das Duo halbwegs professionell aufnehmen, also "beide" Geigen 
mit derselben Technik. Leider bin ich Audioaufnahmetechnisch etwas unbedarft, suche mir
meine Infos über's Internet zusammen (so kam ich auch auf die genannte Ausstattung).

Als Laie stelle ich mir das so vor: Zunächst wie gehabt Aufnahme der einen Geige mit dem
PMD661. Dann Übertragung der Aufnahme in meinen Rechner, der während der Aufnahme
der anderen Geige (wieder über den PMD661) die erste Aufnahme abspielen soll. 
Ich habe das mal ausprobiert mit offenem Kopfhörer, weil ich mich selbst bei der zweiten
Aufnahme hören muss zwecks Klangformung. Ideal ist das natürlich nicht.
Deshalb überlege ich jetzt, das Abspielen der ersten Aufnahme und mein Livespielen
gemeinsam in einen geschlossenen Kopfhörer zu bekommen (wobei ich mein eigenes
Spielen aber vmtl. leider nicht ganz natürlich hören kann?).
Macht man das am besten mit einem Mischpult? Oder über die Soundkarte des Rechners?
Wegen Latenzen vermute ich, dass ein Mischpult besser wäre. Da hört's bei mir aber dann
schon auf mit Vermuten: Ich hab mal geschaut, wie so ein Ding aussieht und bin verwirrt
ob der vielen Knöpfe...  

Die Qualität des Endergebnisses soll möglichst gut sein, da ich in professioneller Qualität
Geige spiele (habe Konzertexamen gemacht, bin aber trotzdem kein Berufsmusiker).
Es hängt also nur daran, dass ich verstehe, wie man das mit der Audiotechnik macht!
Also Software benutze ich bisher Audacity.

Vielen Dank vorab für Tipps,
herzliche Grüße,
M.


*##EDIT##*

Über die vielen Knöpfe eines Mischpultes hab ich mich grad noch halbwegs schlau gemacht.
Damit beschränkt sich inzwischen alles auf die Fragen:
1) Kann ich mit dem vorhandenen Equipment diese Duo-Aufnahmen hinbekommen (Aufnahme der 2. Stimme,
    bei der ich mich gleichzeitig mit der vorher aufgenommenen 1. Stimme hören kann, aber nur die 2. Stimme
   aufgezeichnet wird? 
   (Das Mixen der beiden Stimmen mache ich später in Audacity).
2) Falls  das nicht wirklich gut geht und ich ein Mischpult dafür brauche: Was für eines/welches würdet Ihr mir 
     empfehlen? Was nehme ich dann als eigentliches Aufnahmegerät: den Field Recorder oder eher den
     Computer? Bei letzterem nehme ich an, dass ein digitales Mischpult die rechte Wahl wäre?

Viele Grüße,
M.


----------



## chmee (3. Juli 2010)

Ich muß ganz ehrlich sagen, dass für "Vollblutmusiker" ein Standalonegerät die bessere Wahl wäre. Die Probleme mit der richtigen Software, den richtigen Soundkarten (&Treibern) und Latenzen kann aufreibend sein und den Spaß nehmen. Neben dem Verstehen der Software muss man sich im "schlimmeren" Fall sogar systemeigene Geschichten aneignen. Das ist frustrierend. Meine Empfehlung für Dich wäre eher so ein Multichannelrecorder mit Mixereinheit (welchen man auch an den Rechner anschließen kann, damit man die Audiodaten auch auf  dem Rechner bearbeiten kann)

zB Zoom R16 - http://www.thomann.de/de/zoom_r16.htm - für lediglich ~400Eur

mfg chmee

p.s.: Du kannst mal nach ASIO Latenz n. Ich weiß nicht, welche professionelle Treiberbasis unter Win7 benutzt wird. (zB Hier)


----------



## Klaus12345 (3. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte angenommen, dass die Latenz nur dann eine Rolle spielt, wenn ich Abspielen der 1. und Aufnahme der 2. Stimme über den Rechner laufen ließe, dann hätte ich
in der Tat das Problem, dass ich mich selbst während des Spielens nur zeitversetzt im Kopfhörer-Monitor höre. Ich hatte mir aber vorgestellt, dass ich den Computer zum 
Abspielen ins Mischpult schicke und dort mit dem Mikrofon mische. Wie verzögert das Signal aus dem Rechner kommt, spielt ja dann keine Rolle, da ich ja erst dann mit der 
2. Stimme losspiele, wenn ich was von der 1. Stimme höre. Stimmt die Überlegung?

Dein Tipp sieht allerdings auch interessant aus. Kann das Ding eine Aufnahme abspielen (1. Stimme) während es eine weitere aufnimmt und beide
zusammen auf den Monitorkopfhörer mixen? Die zweite Stimme sollte aber am Ende auch als Einzelstimme vorliegen, damit ich mit Audacity
dran arbeiten kann. 
Wie sieht das Ganze qualitativ aus? Miene Mikros sind ja recht ordentlich, und die Geige sowieso, da sollte die Technik dazwischen nicht ein schwaches Glied sein.

Viele Grüße & Dank,
M.






chmee hat gesagt.:


> Ich muß ganz ehrlich sagen, dass für "Vollblutmusiker" ein Standalonegerät die bessere Wahl wäre. Die Probleme mit der richtigen Software, den richtigen Soundkarten (&Treibern) und Latenzen kann aufreibend sein und den Spaß nehmen. Neben dem Verstehen der Software muss man sich im "schlimmeren" Fall sogar systemeigene Geschichten aneignen. Das ist frustrierend. Meine Empfehlung für Dich wäre eher so ein Multichannelrecorder mit Mixereinheit (welchen man auch an den Rechner anschließen kann, damit man die Audiodaten auch auf  dem Rechner bearbeiten kann)
> 
> zB Zoom R16 - http://www.thomann.de/de/zoom_r16.htm - für lediglich ~400Eur
> 
> ...


----------



## chmee (3. Juli 2010)

Mit Deinem ersten Gedankengang liegst Du richtig und es funktioniert auch, es sind machmal die Kleinigkeiten, wie zB ein  zeitversetzter Ticker - welcher gnadenlos grade läuft, weil über MIDI, während die eigentliche Aufnahme irgendwann danach kommt. Da ist Nix mit Einzähler.. Will aber sagen, muß keine Probleme geben, auf Anhieb funktionierend kenne ich kaum welche 

Zum Zweiten : Ja, das R16 ist so ausgelegt, dass es 16 Spuren hat, gleichzeitig bis zu 8 Spuren aufnehmen kann und beliebig viele (bis 15) während der Aufnahme abspielen kann. Ich habe das Gerät nicht, aber Zoom baut keinen Mist  Einfach mal Meinungen von Anderen suchen..

mfg chmee


----------



## Klaus12345 (3. Juli 2010)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Mit Deinem ersten Gedankengang liegst Du richtig und es funktioniert auch, es sind machmal die Kleinigkeiten, wie zB ein  zeitversetzter Ticker - welcher gnadenlos grade läuft, weil über MIDI, während die eigentliche Aufnahme irgendwann danach kommt. Da ist Nix mit Einzähler.. Will aber sagen, muß keine Probleme geben, auf Anhieb funktionierend kenne ich kaum welche
> 
> Zum Zweiten : Ja, das R16 ist so ausgelegt, dass es 16 Spuren hat, gleichzeitig bis zu 8 Spuren aufnehmen kann und beliebig viele (bis 15) während der Aufnahme abspielen kann. Ich habe das Gerät nicht, aber Zoom baut keinen Mist  Einfach mal Meinungen von Anderen suchen..
> 
> mfg chmee



Mit Tickern hab ich weniger am Hut, mit MIDI auch nicht - glaub ich. Mir geht es nur um HQ-Klassik-Aufnahmen. Da läuft selten was mit statischem Tempo. Ich muss nur
bei der 2. Aufnahme hören können, was ich bei der 1. gemacht habe (wie eben beim Zusammenspiel mit einem Duopartner) und gleichzeitig das aktuelle Spiel mit dazu.
Am Ende möchte ich 2 Stimmen isoliert haben, die zusammen passen. 

Dass Zoom keinen Mist baut, glaube ich gerne. Aber wenn ich schon in Aufnahmeequipment investiere, dann gleich ordentlich. Deshalb eben auch die Neumann-Mics,
die sind für klassische Geige prima.

Danke & Grüße,
M.


----------



## bokay (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

erstmal Gratulation zur Erwerbung deines Equipement! Keinesfalls solltest du hinsichtlich der Qualität einen Schritt zurück machen.

Willst du deine Aufnahmen nur zu Hause oder auch unterwegs machen?

Mobile (Multitrack)Recorder mit guten Wandlern sind sehr teuer. Der Vorteil ist dass du alles in einem Gerät hast und überall hin mitnehmen kannst.

Glücklicherweise hat sich bei Analog-Digital Wandlern in letzter Zeit einiges getan, und so bieten viele der renomierten Hersteller ihre Geräte mit integriertem USB-Interface an! Früher benötigte man noch Wandler, Clock-Einheit und Interface.

Wichtig für dich ist dass du darauf achtest dass das Gerät einen direkten Ausgang vor dem Wandler hat, damit du dich Latenzfrei höhren kannst.

Softwareseitig ist es eigentlich fast egal was du nimmst, obwohl es auch hier unterschiede in der Qualität gibt. Die entscheidenden Komponenten liegen jedoch erstmal außerhalb des Rechners...


----------



## Klaus12345 (4. Juli 2010)

bokay hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> erstmal Gratulation zur Erwerbung deines Equipement! Keinesfalls solltest du hinsichtlich der Qualität einen Schritt zurück machen.
> 
> ...





Klassische Duo-Aufnahmen sind viel aufwendiger als mancher vielleicht annehmen würde, da z.B. Temposchwankungen wesentlicher Teil der Interpretation sind.
Mit einem realen Duopartner kann man sich über Sichtkontakt abstimmen, bei einem Playback muss alles genau geplant sein.
Deshalb mache ich das nur zu Hause. Für einfache Unterwegsaufnahmen habe ich ja den Fieldrecorder.


Kannst Du mir einen Tipp geben, mit welchem Gerät ich das o.g. hinbekommen kann? Bei einem Mischpult sollte es ja möglich sein, mich selbst
latenzfrei hören zu können, während aus einer beliebigen anderen Quellen etwas zugespielt wird.
Im Internet habe ich das Yamaha N8 gefunden. Mir ist aber noch nicht ganz klar, wie die Computer-Anbindunge funktioniert. Kann man den Computer
hierbei im einfachsten Fall als eine Art externe Festplatte nutzen, die alle ankommenden Signale (getrennt?) mitschreibt?

Das wäre dann natürlich ideal. Ich würde dann nämlich die erste Stimme analog(?) über Soundkarte ins Mischpult geben (Latenz spielt hier ja keine
Rolle, und die Qualität ist nicht Prio 1), mich per Mics ins Mischpult, für den Monitorkopfhörer abmischen, dass ich mich als Duo höre
und nur die Mic-Kanäle im Computer/auf Festplatte aufzeichnen.
Ist das so eine gute Idee?
Ist das N8 überdimensioniert?

Viele Grüße,
M.


----------



## bokay (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo, Morgen,

mit dem Yamaha N8 bekommst du eine komplette Recording Umgebung inkl. Software mit Presets für das Routung etc. Hier kannst du dir ein kleines Video-Tutorial dazu anschauen.
Auch wenn es mir bei Aussagen wie "Da dieser Kompressor digital arbeitet kommt er mit nur 2 Reglern aus..." alle Haare aufstellt, so könnte dir dieses Video einen guten Überblick geben...

Das N8 ist möglicherweise überdimensioniert. Außerdem ist die Qualität eher im Einsteiger-Bereich anzusiedeln, was jetzt nicht heißt dass sie dir nicht ausreichen kann...

Du darfst halt am besten nie etwas besseres hören, dann merkst du es nicht...

Wenn uns dein Budget verräts dann kann man schon konkrete Empfehlungen geben. Dir muss halt bewusst sein dass es immer besser geht und sicherlich einen Kompromiss machen.


----------



## chmee (4. Juli 2010)

Ich nehme mal die andere Position ein und versuch es zu beschreiben:

Glückwunsch zum Naumann, die Jungs haben ihre Erfahrung ja direkt aus dem Radio- und Konzertbereich und ich behaupte mal frech, kein Konzertsaal dieser Welt hat was Anderes. Es ist wichtig, dass dem Wandler aus Luftschwingungen zu elektrischen Signalen die größte Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet wird.

Ich habe meine Erfahrungen im Audiobereich vor schon gut 15 Jahren gemacht, da habe ich den Unterschied zwischen Fostex/Zoom und Neve/Midas/Lexicon kennenlernen dürfen. Heutzutage sind sogar die Onboardsoundkarten idR so gut, dass man ohne klangliche Einschränkungen professionelle Zuhauseaufnahmen machen kann. Dies gilt vor Allem für den "populären" Bereich. Dazu muß ich auch sagen, dass ich seit geschätzten 2-3 Jahren keine Audioaufnahmen mehr gemacht habe..  

Klassische Instrumente bekommen noch eine Extrazuwendung, aber eines tun sie nicht : Sie setzen die physikalischen Gesetze nicht außer Kraft, auch deren Frequenzbereich ist auf den Bereich bis ~22kHz beschränkt. Ergo ist jede Aufnahmekarte, jedes Aufnahmesystem, das das Eingangssignal sauber einfängt , für alles verwendbar.

Die Unterschiede sind woanders zu finden:
*(1) Effekte :* Damals war der Qualitätsunterschied erheblich, heutzutage findet man in fast jedem "halbpreiswerten" Effektgerät einen brauchbare Lexicon-Simulation, mehr noch, Faltungshall als Plugin bietet einen viel besseren Klang zu einem Bruchteil des Preises.
*(2) Bearbeiter :* Ein guter analoger Kompressor kostet richtig Geld und da behaupte ich, begründet sich das "Feel-Good"-Bauchgefühl durch ein schönes Signal, das im Rechner/Kopfhörer ankommt. Kein Wunder, man muss nicht in Plugins drehen/justieren, um das recht schnöde Signal aufzuwerten. Aber auch hier muß man eingestehen, dass der "teure" analoge Wandler das Eingangssignal ziemlich umformt, damit es Einem gefällt. Es ist also nicht unbedingt seine hohe Qualität, sondern seine schnelle Wirkung, die den AHA-Effekt bietet. (Studioproduzenten mit jahrelanger Erfahrung dürfen widersprechen )
*(3) Aufnahmemedium :* Sobald man in 192kHz aufnimmt, wird man von hoher Qualität sprechen. Am Ende dieser Kette landet das Ergebnis idR auf einer 44,1kHz-CD. Was ich sagen möchte : Auch ein 48kHz-Wandler macht seine Arbeit ausgezeichnet, wenn das Signal (vor der A/D-Wandlung) sauber aufgearbeitet wird.
*(4) Bauchkauf vs. techn. Argumente :* So gut wie jeder Kauf beruht auf dem Bauchgefühl. Man will es nicht wahrhaben, aber die Ratio begründet den Kauf, die Entscheidung wird aber im Bauch gefällt. Ob es die (un)bewußte Einflußnahme von Kollegen/Freunden, guter Werbung oder dem Portemonaie ist.. Dass Du ein Neumann-Mikro hast, ist eine gute Wahl gewesen, ich bezweifle aber, dass Du einen Test preiswerterer Mikros gemacht hast, wo Du in einem Blindtest das Neumann mit Sicherheit rausgehört hättest.

*Ergo :* Preiswerte Sachen sind gut genug für den Zuhausegebrauch. Wenn es zu einer Veröffentlichung kommen würde, wäre nur eine nochmalige Aufnahme in einem Konzertsaal die dem Stand entsprechende Basis - vor Allem die Erfahrung des Toningenieurs, welcher Du/Ich nichts entgegenzusetzen haben. Für eine Vorstellung zB für ein Orchester, im Netz oder des Komponierten reicht das Basiswerkzeug allemal aus, denn es ist auf sehr hohem Niveau. Ich weiß aus dem Geigenbau, dass neben der hohen Qualität des Instruments (selbstredend) das Aussehen des Instruments eine essentielle Rolle spielt, alt muß sie aussehen, künstlich gealtert, ob mit Lackschichten oder anderen "geheimen" Tricks.  

Alles meine persönliche Meinung, ich möchte Dir keinesfalls auf den Schlips treten, denn grad (4) trifft auch auf mich zu und eine gewisse Hörigkeit ob der Mitstreiter oder des Marktes findet sich bei Allen.

mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Die komplette Aufnahmekette muss stimmen. Wenn du ein schlechtes Mikrophon hast (die KM184 sind für mich jetzt z.B. noch nicht soo das gelbe vom Ei, ich meine damit nicht dass sie schlecht sind  ) ist deine Wandler-Einheit ev. überdimensioniert.

Gerade im Berreich der Klassik-Aufnahmen sind hochwertige Wandler gefragt, weil deren Konsumenten einfach meist sehr feine Ohren haben und den Unterschied feststellen können.

Wer noch nie hochwertige Wandler gehört und verglichen hat, der weiß natürlich auch nicht warum man dafür tausende Euros ausgeben kann. Wie gesagt hier muss natürlich das darum-herum auch stimmen...

Auf den PC-Lautsprechern wird es egal sein ob du AES/EBU oder Spdif Kabel verwendest, aber ich kann dir sagen, ich war schon in Studios wo man einen untersched von einem Meter Kabellänge (AES/EBU) gehört hat!

Und auch wenn Jitter bei 192kHz nicht mehr so stark warnehmbar ist, gibt es doch eklatante Unterschiede...

Ich kann nur sagen, jeder muss das für sich selbst rausfinden. Für die einen ist eine Onboard-Soundkarte (zu Recht) völlig ausreichend. Jemand mit absolutem Gehör und Erfahrung wird im Leben nicht darauf zurückgreifen...

@Chmee: Wie war das als du deine 5D bekommen hast! Würdest du da die Selbe meinung teilen wie bei Audio, müsste es doch egal sein, welchen Wandler du verwendest (1000D oder 5D). Du schaust die Bilder ja eh auf einem 1920X1200 Pixel Monitor an. Und genau so kann man sagen, dass es nicht auf die Anzahl der Megapixel auf dem Sensor ankommt, sondern um das komplette System (kenn mich bei der Kameratechnik jetzt nicht so gut aus...)


----------



## chmee (4. Juli 2010)

@bokay: Jetzt als Besitzer des 5D darf ich die Unterschiede auskosten - und es sind nicht soviele, wie man glauben möchte, im "blauen" DSLR-Forum ist das eine "neverending"-Diskussion. Tatsache ist, dass man mit der 1000D genauso "geile" Bilder schießen kann, die 5D kann in extremen Momenten punkten, wo ich mit der 1000D aussteigen müsste.. Das betrifft Lowlight, Weitwinkel mit Lichtstärke bzw. Freistellung.. Die "Schärfe" der 5D durch ihre großen Pixel mal außen vor..

*Essenz :* Hätte ich's vorher gewusst, wär ich nicht so scharf auf die 5D gewesen  Jetzt hab ich sie und kann mich trotzdem nicht beklagen 

mfg chmee


----------



## Klaus12345 (4. Juli 2010)

bokay hat gesagt.:


> Hallo, Morgen,
> 
> mit dem Yamaha N8 bekommst du eine komplette Recording Umgebung inkl. Software mit Presets für das Routung etc. Hier kannst du dir ein kleines Video-Tutorial dazu anschauen.
> Auch wenn es mir bei Aussagen wie "Da dieser Kompressor digital arbeitet kommt er mit nur 2 Reglern aus..." alle Haare aufstellt, so könnte dir dieses Video einen guten Überblick geben...
> ...



Hallo Jakob,

danke, das schau ich mir gleich mal an!
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Einsteigerbereich nicht so ganz das Wahre für mich ist. Ich habe früher als Solist ein paar Radio- und eine CD-Aufnahme gemacht
und stelle mir vor, eine ähliche Qualität zu Hause zu produzieren. Die Tontechniker hatten dabei natürlich viel mehr/größere Technik als ich mir zu Hause
hinstellen würde/könnte. Aber ich brauche ja auch keine 100 Kanäle um ein Sinfonieorchester aufzunehmen sondern habe nur das o.g. Ziel.

Zum Budget: Ich möchte nur soviel ausgeben, wie ich für dieses Ziel brauche (mit näherungsweise Profiqualität), kann aber mehr ausgeben als ich
für einen M8 bräuchte. In welchem Bereich bewegt sich denn das Ganze? Bekäme ich unter 3 Kiloeuro eine geeignete Ausstattung zusammen?

[Nicht vergessen möchte ich dabei, dass ich mir schon jetzt mit ein bisschen Improvisation helfen kann: Ich schiebe einen Kopfhörer halb übers Ohr,
spiele über die Soundkarte die erste Stimme in den Kopfhörer und nehme mit Mics&Fieldrecorder die 2. Stimme auf.
Das ist aber ein Gemurkse und gibt mir nicht den Klangeindruck am Ohr, wie es mit 2 Geigen tatsächlich klingen würde.]

Viele Grüße,
M.


----------



## Klaus12345 (4. Juli 2010)

bokay hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die komplette Aufnahmekette muss stimmen. Wenn du ein schlechtes Mikrophon hast (die KM184 sind für mich jetzt z.B. noch nicht soo das gelbe vom Ei, ich meine damit nicht dass sie schlecht sind  ) ist deine Wandler-Einheit ev. überdimensioniert.
> 
> Gerade im Berreich der Klassik-Aufnahmen sind hochwertige Wandler gefragt, weil deren Konsumenten einfach meist sehr feine Ohren haben und den Unterschied feststellen können.



Ich glaube an mehreren Stellen gelesen zu haben, dass die KM184 auch in großen Studios verwendet werden.
Feine Unnterschiede sollte ich als klassischer Musiker hören können - wenn es schon die Zuhörer können, ansonsten
wäre ich auf verlorenem Posten 

Hast Du bessere Vorschläge als KM184? Irgendwann werde ich vielleicht mal nachlegen, damit ich mit mehr Mics
aufnehmen kann (unsere Kinder machen auch klass. Musik).

Grundsätzlich ist für mich die Frage noch ungeklärt, was ich denn an Technik nun nutzen könnte (zunächst unabh. von der Qualität):
Mischpult ja/nein? Erst dann kommt die Frage, welche Geräte genau. Vohanden sind bisher nur Instrument, Geigespieler(ich), Mics,
Fieldrecorder, Computer mit "normaler" Soundkarte (Audigy ZS, hat der Rechner aus früheren Tagen geerbt).
Zum Abhören ist ein Studiokopfhörer geplant, am Ende landet das Ganze auf CD.

Off-topic, da Fotografie angesprochen wurde: Da hab ich auch mal mit Consumer-Linsen angefangen, die hier jetzt
als totes Kapital herumliegen. Profiobjektive waren ein echter Gewinn - bei großem Verlust im Geldbeutel, aber
das sind Investitionen für einen langen Zeitraum. Das Gehäuse spielt eine geringere Rolle, da inzwischen die
Semiprofi-Bodies auch sehr gut sind. Bin aber bei Nikon...

Liebe Grüße,
M.


----------



## bokay (4. Juli 2010)

Sennheiser MKHxx, DPA 40xx, Schoeps CMC Reihe, Haun, die MKH 8000er Serie, usw. usf. 

Aber ich würde mich jetzt erstmal um das Zeug nach dem Schallwandler kümmern.

Für den Einstieg könnte schon ein RME Fireface UC z.B. reichen. Es hat  gute Preamps, Wandler und alles in einem Gerät.

Du brauchst dich dann erstmal nicht um ein Mischpult oder Mikrophon-Vorverstärker und nicht um Wandler und Clock kümmern...

Was du noch bräuchtest wäre die Software zum Aufnehmen aber da bist du vielleicht schon bedient?


----------



## Klaus12345 (4. Juli 2010)

bokay hat gesagt.:


> Sennheiser MKHxx, DPA 40xx, Schoeps CMC Reihe, Haun, die MKH 8000er Serie, usw. usf.
> 
> Aber ich würde mich jetzt erstmal um das Zeug nach dem Schallwandler kümmern.
> 
> ...





Das sieht ja sehr interessant aus. Und das Ding hat eine geringe Latenz? 
Ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich die Funktionsweise richtig verstehe: Es scheint ähnlich wie ein Mischpult Signale mischen zukönnen,
wobei die Mischung über den Computer eingestellt wird? 
Kann ich da die Mics gleichzeitig in den Kopfhörer mischen (zusammen mit anderen Signalen) und über USB im Rechner aufnehmen
und noch über den Rechner etwas via Fireface in den Kopfhörer einspielen? Dann würde das zeitkritische Signal, nämlich das Mithören
der gerade laufenden Mic-Aufnahme nicht über den Rechner laufen und müsste somit "ganz" Latenzfrei sein?
Wie bekomme ich eigentlich ein Audiosignal vernünftig zum Fireface geliefert, ich habe mal gelesen, das SPDIF von Creative Soundkarten
würde nicht dem Standard folgen und somit nicht allgemein brauchbar. 

Nein, eine DAW-Software habe ich nicht (Audacity zählt da eher nicht?). Was gibt es denn da Empfehlenswertes?

Könnt Ihr mir noch einen gute Monitor-Kopfhörer empfehlen?

Ich hab grad mal ein quick&dirty Beispiel eingespielt mit meiner aktuell verwendeten Technik, s.u.
Mit diesem "Soloduo"-Spielen habe ich grad erst angefangen, ist eine interessante Erfahrung.
Leider hab ich nicht viel Zeit dafür, weil Geige nur Hobby ist.

Liebe Grüße,
M.


----------



## Klaus12345 (4. Juli 2010)

Macht eigentlich auch so schon Spass: Habe trotz der Hitze mal noch einen quick&dirty Versuch gewagt, siehe Anhang.
Jetzt bin aber fix und fertig für heute...

Freue mich aber trotzdem noch riesig, wenn Ihr mir noch weiterhelft mit meinen vielen Fragen von oben  

Viele Grüße,
M.


----------



## Klaus12345 (5. Juli 2010)

Inzwischen habe ich mal ein bisschen Betriebsanleitung gelesen, das Fireface sieht sehr interessant aus.
Liege ich falsch mit meinem Eindruck, dass dieses Interface zusammen mit einem Computer die meisten
Funktionen eines Mischpults bietet? Vielleicht mit Ausnahme von Effekten, Kompressor und EQ?

Bzgl. der Latenz verstehe ich's noch nicht ganz: Alles was zwischendurch in den Rechner muss bzw. rausgeht
dürfte doch eine gewisse Latenz haben?
Ist das USB-Gerät empfehlenwerter als das Firewire? (bei einem Windows PC mit W7 64 bit)

Auf welcher Schnittstelle übergibt denn der Rechner die ausgespielten Signale ans Fireface, passiert das
digital über die USB-Schnittstelle? Oder muss man über eine Soundkarte gehen?

Eine DAW-Software habe ich nicht (Audacity zählt da eher nicht?). Was gibt es denn da Empfehlenswertes?
Wofür brauche ich die überhaupt, wenn Fireface schon eine Software mitbringt?

Könnt Ihr mir noch einen guten Monitor-Kopfhörer empfehlen?

Vielen Dank & Gruß,
M.


----------



## Bccc1 (8. Juli 2010)

Also als Anschluss empfielt sich Firewire, USB ist aber meist auch OK. Die genauen technischen Unterschiede muss jemand anderes erklären, ich hab das alles wieder vergessen.
Das Fireface fungiert dannach als deine Soundkarte über eben Firewire oder USB. Das Signal läuft vollständig über das Fireface, deine Soundkarte brauchts du dann nicht mehr. 
Die Latenz dürfte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Bei Aufnahme 2 wird Aufnahme 1 zwar mit Latenz wiedergeben, aber davon merkst du ja nichts. Dein aktuelles spielen ist ja dank des DSP Mixers latenzfrei. Das einzige Problem ist nacher, das Aufnahme 1 und 2 leicht versetzt aufgenommen werden, was du ja nachträglich in Audacity ändern kannst. Mit dem DSP Mixer müsstest du theoretisch auch genau abmischen können wie viel von Aufnahme 1 und Aufnahme 2 in die Kopfhörer kommt, ein vollwertiger mixer eben.

Als DAW würde Audacity ausreichen, eine richtige DAW ist natürlich schöner, aber für deine Zwecke nicht notwendig. Wenn du trozdem eine haben wollen solltest, würde ich Cubase empfehlen, da man für Logic einen Mac braucht und Pro Tools ohne Digidesign Hardware meines Wissens nach nicht läuft. Ich persönlich würde Cubase auch auf einem Mac Logic vorziehen, aber da scheiden sich die Geister. Pro Tools habe ich noch nie benutzt, kann ich folglich nichts zu sagen. Erwähnenswert wäre dann noch Sonar, das soll wohl auch ganz gut sein. Aber wenn du wirklich nur deine zwei Spuren aufnehmen willst und die nicht bearbeiten willst, bzw nur mal ein bisschen Raum auf die Aufnahme legen, dann reicht Audacity echt aus. Sollte aus technischen Gründen Audacity doch nicht reichen, was ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann, könntest du ja auch über Cubase Essentials nachdenken, kostet fast nichts und die limitierungen sollten dich eigentlich nicht stören, da es häuptsächlich um die VST Effekte, VST Instrumente, die Spurenanzahl und änhliche für dich unwichtige Dinge geht.


----------



## chmee (8. Juli 2010)

> ..Das einzige Problem ist nacher, das Aufnahme 1 und 2 leicht versetzt aufgenommen werden..


Sowas macht keinen Spaß und sollte tunlichst nicht passieren. Nichts ist schlimmer als das ständige Anpassen, obwohl man grad im Flow ist und Spur für Spur aufnimmt. Tatsächlich sollte es auch nicht passieren, denn : die Wiedergabe ist quasi Latenzfrei und die Aufnahme auch. Nur bei einer Aufnahme, die man -über den Rechner- sofort wieder hören möchte kommt so eine Latenz wirklich zum Tragen. oder anders erklärt : Die Latenz, die die Wiedergabespur hat, wird auch die Aufnahmespur haben, ergo "sollten" sie vom Timing passen..

Als DAW kann ich auch Magix Musikstudio empfehlen, lange schon aus einem Spielzeugtool herausgewachsen und basierend auf Logic-PC und Samplitude.. Mit irgendwas um die 100Eur auch nicht teuer.

mfg chmee


----------



## Klaus12345 (8. Juli 2010)

Der Tipp mit dem Fireface UC dürfte genau das sein, was ich brauche (vielen Dank!), das Ding werde ich mir wohl zulegen.
Für den Anfang reicht dann vmtl. für's Aufnehmen Audacity. 

Bisher noch nicht verstanden habe ich, was Cubase so alles kann (da fehlt mir wahrscheinlich die Praxis,
um zu wissen, welche Tools mir helfen würden). Aus der Steinberg-Website bin ich auch noch nicht schlau
geworden, aber da les ich mich noch ein. Wavelab sieht z.B. auch interessant aus.
Ich möchte schon hin und wieder mal die Höhe eines Tons anpassen können (evtl auch die Länge).
Das kann Cubase, aber vmtl. auch Wavelab...  

Dankbar wäre ich noch für einen Tipp zum Studiokopfhörer, der für Klassikaufnahmen geeignet ist.
Aus den Tests, die ich bisher gelesen habe, schließe ich, dass teuerst nicht am besten bedeutet.

Falls Ihr mir noch einen guten Tipp für entsprechende Monitorboxen geben könntet, wäre das auch
klasse. Ich vermute, dass für mich ein Nahfeld aktiv in Frage kommt.

Viele Grüße & Danke,
M


----------



## chmee (8. Juli 2010)

Wenn es eine Testversion von Cubase gibt, lad sie Dir runter und probiers aus. Das ist eine andere Welt als Wavelab oder Audacity. Mit einer Lernkurve verbunden zwar, aber danach wird man sich fragen, warum nicht gleich so 

Bei den Kopfhörern, nun, ich empfand AKGs immer als gut, geschlossen sollen sie sein. Und auf Kopfhörern wird idR nicht gemischt, ergo ist die Klassikausrichtung -meiner Meinung- gar nicht wichtig. Abhöre sind ein stetiges Diskussionsthema und als einzig Aussagekräftig gilt wohl, Du gehst in ein Musikhaus und nimmst eine CD mit, die Du kennst und weisst, wie sie zu klingen hat bzw. von der Du weisst, die ist erstklassig abgemischt.

Kopfhörer: zB AKG K240

Monitore Nearfield : ESI Near05, ADAM A7, Alesis, M-Audio etc..

mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (9. Juli 2010)

Bei Komplettlösungen wie einem Audiointerface treten keine Latenz Probleme auf (wie Chmee schon gesagt hat).
Probleme ergeben sich wenn dein ADC einen anders großen Buffer als der DAC verwendet. Dann bräuchtest du eine DAW welche dies kompensieren kann (wie z.B. Cubase etc. )
Zu den Kopfhörern und auch Monitoren kann ich immer wieder nur sagen: Testen! Was dem einen das Nonplusultra ist anderen ein Graus... Das gilt unabhängig von der Preisklasse...
Kopfhörer solltest du (eh klar) im Zusammenspiel mit deiner Geige testen.
Günstige Monitore die wegen ihrer Impulstreue für Klassik "geeignet" sind und auch bei vielen Klassik-Ingenieuren gerne verwendet werden sind zum Beispiel KRK... Grundsätzlich gilt bei der Abhöre (Lautsprechern) den Raum nicht außer Acht zu lassen! Die besten Lautsprecher im falschen Raum sind nichts Wert.

Zu Wavelab: Das kann leider keine Multitrack-Aufnahme!



> Liege ich falsch mit meinem Eindruck, dass dieses Interface zusammen mit einem Computer die meisten
> Funktionen eines Mischpults bietet? Vielleicht mit Ausnahme von Effekten, Kompressor und EQ?



Das Mischpult wird obsolet, außer du willst auf einen bestimmten Sound nicht verzichten. Effekte haben meiner Meinung nach bei der Aufnahme erstmal nichts zu suchen. Im Computer hast du (im Nachhinein) ja alle Freiheiten...


----------



## Klaus12345 (10. Juli 2010)

> Kopfhörer solltest du (eh klar) im Zusammenspiel mit deiner Geige testen.
> Günstige Monitore die wegen ihrer Impulstreue für Klassik "geeignet" sind und auch bei vielen Klassik-Ingenieuren gerne verwendet werden sind zum Beispiel KRK... Grundsätzlich gilt bei der Abhöre (Lautsprechern) den Raum nicht außer Acht zu lassen! Die besten Lautsprecher im falschen Raum sind nichts Wert.
> 
> Zu Wavelab: Das kann leider keine Multitrack-Aufnahme!
> ...



Super, dann kristalliert sich ja raus, was ich machen werde, vielen Dank!

Leider habe ich immer Zeitprobleme, sodass es schwierig ist, mir einen Tag freizunehmen, um nach Frankfurt zu fahren und 
in Ruhe probezuhören. Im Raum Mannheim/Ludwigshafen kenne ich keinen Shop, bei dem man Studiogeräte testen könnte.
Den Aufnahmeraum werde ich vmtl. mal wechseln, der sollte also nicht Maß der Dinge sein.
Kann ich nicht einfach nach veröffentlichter Wiedergabetreue bzw. Forum-Tipps gehen?

Bei Kopfhörern habe ich aus Testveröffentlichungen gelernt dass teuer nicht gut heisst und man durchaus günstigere Geräte
nehmen kann. Bei den Monitoren vermute ich aber, dass ich wohl etwas mehr ausgeben muss.
Gibt es hier nicht in der Preisklasse sagen wir mal bis 2000 EUR etwas, das man für Klassik-empfindliche Ohren empfehlen
kann? Geschmack kann sich ja ändern, und hängt meiner Ansicht nach auch von Stimmung und Umgebung ab (ist
im Shop eher nicht so ideal). Theoretisch müsste ich also in meinen eigenen 4 Wänden testen, das wäre aber
dann doch zu viel des Aufwands...

Bei der Software lese ich noch und werde mal das Presonus-Demo ausprobieren. Ich brauche etwas, das im Notfall auch
mal eine Intonationsschwäche ausgleichen kann. Das kann ja z.B. Cubase in der teuersten Version, ich glaube fast,
die werde ich nehmen müssen?

Wavelab ist ja anscheinend eher für's "Finishing" fertiger Mixe in einer CD-ZUsammenstellung gedacht.
Kann aber wohl auch entrauschen/Entknacksen usw. das evtl. auch mal hilfreich wäre...

VIele Grüße,
M.


----------



## bokay (10. Juli 2010)

Klaus12345 hat gesagt.:


> (...) Theoretisch müsste ich also in meinen eigenen 4 Wänden testen, das wäre aber
> dann doch zu viel des Aufwands...(...)



Richtig, richtig, richtig! Du kannst aber zumindest eine grobe Vorauswahl treffen bzw. vielleicht, mit Glück "deinen" Monitor im Geschäft finden. In unserem Business ist es ganz normal Lautsprecher im Studio (oder zu Hause) zu testen.


Btw.: ich habe gerade "Mannheim pro audio" und "Ludwigshafen pro audio" get, und da kommt einiges


----------



## Klaus12345 (18. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mal ein bisschen gelesen und dabei festgestellt, dass das Fireface bei den analogen Ausgängen unterschiedliche Ausgangsimpedanzen hat: 30 Ohm am vorderen Stereoausgang (bez. mit "Monitor") und 75 Ohm an den hinteren. 
Wenn ich jetzt Studiomonitore anschließen will, frage ich mich, ob solche mit mehreren kOhm (z.B. 10 KiloOhm) da überhaupt angeschlossen werden können?   Und falls doch, an welchem Eingang mache ich das am besten? Am liebsten wären mir die hinteren mit den 75 Ohm, weil ich dann vorne Platz für den Kopfhörer behalte...

Viele Grüße,
M.


----------



## bokay (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

der vordere Ausgang ist auch für den Kopfhöhrer gedacht. Zwischen Lautsprecher und Interface solltest du einen Monitorcontroller, quasi einen regelbaren Wiederstand, geben.
Das ist sehr wichtig da du wenn du vor der DA Wandlung intern die Lautstärke änderst sich deine möglich nutzbaren Bit des DAC reduzieren...


----------



## Klaus12345 (19. Juli 2010)

bokay hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> der vordere Ausgang ist auch für den Kopfhöhrer gedacht. Zwischen Lautsprecher und Interface solltest du einen Monitorcontroller, quasi einen regelbaren Wiederstand, geben.
> Das ist sehr wichtig da du wenn du vor der DA Wandlung intern die Lautstärke änderst sich deine möglich nutzbaren Bit des DAC reduzieren...



1) Aber theoretisch könnte ich den Monitor mit 10 kiloohm Impedanz direkt an den Ausgang mit 75 Ohm hängen?
2) Aha, d.h. vor der DA-Wandlung sollte das Bit-Spektrum mgl. groß sein, sprich am Analogausgang sollte der max. mögliche Pegel rauskommen(?)
3) Verändert so ein Monitorcontroller nicht den Klang? 
     Dann müsste ich ja in Hörtests mit Monitoren gleich immer der Monitorcontroller  mithören? Gibt's da nicht unendlich viele Kombinationen?
4) Ich habe gesehen, dass es ganz unterschiedliche Typen gibt: Sollte ich besser einen mit Digitaleingang nehmen? Das Fireface hat doch gute DA-Wandler,
     also sollte ein Controller mit Analogeingängen ausreichen?
5) Manche Controller bringen eine Einmesseinrichtung mit, das sieht für mich vernünftig aus. Lohnt so was? Gibt's dafür einen guten Tipp?

Vielen Dank & Grüße,
M.


----------



## bokay (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

1: Ja

2: Pro Bit verlierst du theoretisch 6dB Dynamik. Daher solltest du sowohl beim AD, als auch beim DA wandeln darauf achten möglicht gut auszusteuern.

3: Natürlich Ja! Aber du verlierst bei guten Potis keine Dynamik...

4: Ich denke schon. Ich habe lange Zeit auch mit einem 40€ passiv Teil gearbeitet (quasi nur ein Spindeltrimmer mit In und Outputs in einem kleinem Gehäuse. Sicher verschlechtert so etwas deine Qualität und wie fast immer ist das 2000€ Teil halt besser, aber mit aktiven Monitoren ohne Mischpult kommst du um so etwas nicht herum...

5: Das ist reine Geschmackssache. Meine persönliche Meinung (auch als Akustiker) ist, das Übel lieber an der Wurzel packen, sprich sich erstmal mit den Möglichkeiten zur Verbesserung ohne Filter im Abhörweg zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Klaus12345 (21. Juli 2010)

bokay hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe lange Zeit auch mit einem 40€ passiv Teil gearbeitet (quasi nur ein Spindeltrimmer mit In und Outputs in einem kleinem Gehäuse. Sicher verschlechtert so etwas deine Qualität und wie fast immer ist das 2000€ Teil halt besser, aber mit aktiven Monitoren ohne Mischpult kommst du um so etwas nicht herum...
> 
> Meine persönliche Meinung (auch als Akustiker) ist, das Übel lieber an der Wurzel packen, sprich sich erstmal mit den Möglichkeiten zur Verbesserung ohne Filter im Abhörweg zu beschäftigen.




1) Controller
Hab mich mal umgeschaut, was es so gibt. Da wären
JBL LSR MSC1, bringt Einmessung mit
PRESONUS MONITOR STATION
PRESONUS CENTRAL STATION (gefällt mir gut und hat passiven Signalweg)
SM PRO AUDIO NANO PATCH + sieht ein bisschen "billig" aus, und mutet wohl nicht 100%

Was hast Du denn inzwischen? 

2) Mit Raumakustik habe ich mich noch gar nicht beschäftigt. Gibt's da was Empfehlenswertes zu lesen im Internet?
Ich kann mein Arbeitszimmer (=auch Aufnahmestudio, ca. 20 m2) mit Schaumstoff auskleiden, müsste aber wissen wo/wie.
Bassgewummer wrd es nicht geben, da ich ja Geige spiele.
Muss ich in Messequipment investieren, um festzustellen, welche Maßnahmen ich brauche?
Oder gibt es eine Software, die meine Mics nutzen kann?

3) Bei den Monitoren habe ich mir mal ein Limit von insges. 2400 EUR gesetzt.
Damit kämen dann in Frage:
DYNAUDIO BM6A BMC-2 SET
DYNAUDIO BM6A MKII BMC-2 Set (billiger als obiges)
DYNAUDIO BM15A 
DYNAUDIO BM 12 A
DYNAUDIO BM5A MKII
GENELEC 8040APM
Genelec 8240A
Genelec 8130 APM
Genelec 8030APM
JBL LSR 4328PAK
JBL LSR 4328P
ADAM S2X 
ADAM S1X
ADAM S1A Nearfield Monitor
ADAM P11A
ADAM A8X
ADAM A7X
ADAM A7
ADAM A5X
DIGIDESIGN RM2 
DIGIDESIGN RM1
QUESTED S6R
EMES VIOLETT HR AKTIVE
Emes Black TV HR aktive CA-2
Klein+Hummel O110D
Mackie HR824 MK2
KRK VXT 8
KRK VXT 6

Daneben ist mir auch Geithain empfohlen worden, aber das scheint mir ein bisschen speziell zu sein und sehr teuer.
Ich habe da den Verdacht, dass bei kleinen Stückzahlen für einen NIchtprofistudioler das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis
nicht so gut ist wie bei den oben genannten.

Kennst Du einzelne davon aus eigener Erfahrung?

Vielen Dank & Grüße,
M.


----------



## bokay (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich hatte dieses Nanopatch Ding. Mit nur einem Boxenpaar ist das die günstigste Variante. Ist natürlich billig und da kann der Mute-Schalter schon mal ne Macke haben, und ja natürlich es ist ein Spindeltrimmer und wet weg von einem guten Potentiometer, aber die Frage ist ob du am Anfang diesen Unterschied merken wirst, bzw. ob er für dich relevant ist.
Inzwischen habe ich wieder ein Mischpult.

Zur Raumakustik: Wenn du des Englischen mächtig bist kann ich dir nur F. Alton Everest empfehlen. Sein "Master Handbook of Acoustics" ist (meiner Meinung nach) das am besten, umfangreichste und auch verständlichst geschriebene Buch auf diesem Gebiet. Das einzige sind die amerikanischen Maß-Einheiten die man immer umrechnen muss, aber auch das geht mit der Zeit, bzw. in Zeiten Smartphones wohl kein großes Thema mehr.

Ich kenne sehr viele Lautsprecher aus deiner Liste und habe schon auf einigen daon Produktionen gemacht, sie sind alle gut! Das darfst du dir bei dem Preis schon erwarten. Jeder hat seine Schwächen und Stärken, aber im Endeffekt kannst nur du alleine entscheiden welcher der richtige für dich ist...


Wie groß ist dein Raum und wie würdest du deine Lautsprecher platzieren? Würdest du sie beispielsweise an die Wand stellen wollen, dann solltest du ein Modell wählen bei welche sich die Bassreflex-Öffnung (sofern vorhanden) vorne befindet.

Bei einer Investiton von ein paar tausend Euro solltest du dir Überlegen nicht auch einen Akustiker einzuplanen, sonst kann das neue Equipment schnell zur Qual werden...


----------



## sight011 (25. Juli 2010)

> Bei der Software lese ich noch und werde mal das Presonus-Demo ausprobieren. Ich brauche etwas, das im Notfall auch
> mal eine Intonationsschwäche ausgleichen kann. Das kann ja z.B. Cubase in der teuersten Version, ich glaube fast,
> die werde ich nehmen müssen?
> 
> ...



@ Intonationsschwäche 
Man muss dazu sagen, das es für Cubase/Logic/Pro-Tools auch jede Menge Plu-Ins gibt, so verwendet man im professionellen Bereich um Tonhöhenkorrekturen zu korregieren beispielsweise Celemony Melodyne (bzw. Atares Autotune) - dies sind Extensions die man über eine Schnittstelle mit dem Sequenzer beispielsweise Cubase verbindet.

@ Wavelab
Ja Du hast recht Wavelab wird auch häufig zum "Mastering" verwendet, das bedeutet wenn man beispielsweise 10 Tracks fertig gemischt hat, bringt man alle 10 auf denselben Pegel, damit die Lieder auf einer Cd nicht alle unterschiedlih laut sind, es werdenauch nochmal Master-Filter eingesetzt etc., obwohl das Programm eher "klein" ist im Vergleich zu anderen "Boliden", ist Wavelab für diese Aufgabe (genau) richtig - gibt aber auch noch andere wie z.B. "Sequoia"


@ Presonus als Sequenzer Software 
Ich halte ja Pro-Tools immernoch für das beste Programm mit der meisten Leistung, es gibt Hardware mittlerweile ja auch für erschwingliche Preise, da Du dir nun schon ein Interface gekauft hast, ist Presonus keine schlechte Wahl, wird auch im professionellen Radio-Bereich verwendet.


----------



## M12345 (31. Juli 2010)

bokay hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> ich hatte dieses Nanopatch Ding. Mit nur einem Boxenpaar ist das die günstigste Variante. Ist natürlich billig und da kann der Mute-Schalter schon mal ne Macke haben, und ja natürlich es ist ein Spindeltrimmer und wet weg von einem guten Potentiometer, aber die Frage ist ob du am Anfang diesen Unterschied merken wirst, bzw. ob er für dich relevant ist.
> Inzwischen habe ich wieder ein Mischpult.



Hallo Jakob,

inzwischen habe ich noch einiges gelesen, war aber mehr als eine Woche in Urlaub.
Mir gefällt als Controller nac der Papierform der SPL2 Control, der scheint gut zu passen,
hat aber keine passiven Signalwege.



bokay hat gesagt.:


> Zur Raumakustik: Wenn du des Englischen mächtig bist kann ich dir nur F. Alton Everest empfehlen. Sein "Master Handbook of Acoustics" ist (meiner Meinung nach) das am besten, umfangreichste und auch verständlichst geschriebene Buch auf diesem Gebiet. Das einzige sind die amerikanischen Maß-Einheiten die man immer umrechnen muss, aber auch das geht mit der Zeit, bzw. in Zeiten Smartphones wohl kein großes Thema mehr.



Das schaue ich mir an. Da ich regelmäßig bei Amazon UK bestelle, kommt das vmtl beim nächsten Mal mit! 



bokay hat gesagt.:


> Ich kenne sehr viele Lautsprecher aus deiner Liste und habe schon auf einigen daon Produktionen gemacht, sie sind alle gut! Das darfst du dir bei dem Preis schon erwarten. Jeder hat seine Schwächen und Stärken, aber im Endeffekt kannst nur du alleine entscheiden welcher der richtige für dich ist...
> Wie groß ist dein Raum und wie würdest du deine Lautsprecher platzieren? Würdest du sie beispielsweise an die Wand stellen wollen, dann solltest du ein Modell wählen bei welche sich die Bassreflex-Öffnung (sofern vorhanden) vorne befindet.



Also, der Raum ist ca. 20-25 m2 groß, einigermaßen quadratisch. Die Wände sind relativ kahl (da ich hier auch Bildbearbeitung mit farbkalibriertem Monitor mache), an einer Wand steht ein Bücherregaln, an einer anderen ist ein Fenster. Die Boxen müssen relativ nahe an der gleichen Wand stehen, wo auch mein Schreib/Computertisch steht. Damit fallen dann wohl alle Monitor mit nach hinten gerichtetem Bassrefletor raus?
Nach einigem TestberichteLesen/Recherchieren kann ich wohl Genelec ausschließen (Bassreflex hinten), Adam ebenfalls (für Klassik nicht ideal).... Jetzt habe ich das Gefühl, dass Geithain oder Klein&Hummel am besten passen würden. Leider finde ich keinen Shop, wo ich beide probehören könnte. Ich würde auch gerne 100 km dafür fahren... 
In die Auswahl würde ich nach aktuellem Stand die MO-2 oder RL 906 nehmen sowie die O300 (D?).
Das sprengt zwar mein ursprüngliches Budget, aber am falschen Ende gespart kann ja auch seht teuer werden. Die Monitore sind ja hoffentlich eine langfristige Investition.
Ich hoffe, dass das mit dem Abhörabstand dann hinhaut...



bokay hat gesagt.:


> Bei einer Investiton von ein paar tausend Euro solltest du dir Überlegen nicht auch einen Akustiker einzuplanen, sonst kann das neue Equipment schnell zur Qual werden...



Wo bekomme ich denn den her? 
Irgendwann werden wir - wenn wir mal ein Haus zum Kauf finden - umziehen, dann lohnt sich das vielleicht eher....

Vielen Dank & Grüße,
Martin


----------



## M12345 (3. August 2010)

Heute hatte ich Gelegenheit, ein paar Monitore probezuhören. Der Verkäufer war sehr nett und hat mich gut beraten. Aber: Die Monitore waren direkt über einen Einknopfcontroller an einen CD-Player angeschlossen, damit musste ich nach jedem Umschalten von einem Monitor auf einen anderen die Lautstärke anpassen.

Trotzdem fielen recht schnell die meisten Boxen raus. Die Adam S2x gefiel mir sehr gut, sie hat Biss und der Klang wirkt sehr direkt und real, wenn auch in den Höhen etwas überspitzt In einem Test habe ich gelesen, dass die Mitten bei Instrumentalmusik zu wünschen übrig lassen; das konnte ich so nicht nachvollziehen.
Mein Klangideal ist's aber doch nicht, v.a. wegen der fast schon schrillen Höhen.

Sehr enttäuscht hat mit die K&H O300... doch könnte das evtl. daran liegen, dass kein Vorverstärker zwischengeschaltet war? Hier kam selbst bei max. Einstellung des Controllers zu wenig Schalldruck, und die Musik wirkte sehr schwammig. U.a. habe ich Prokoffiev Romeo&Julia laufen lassen, da brauchts schon "rücksichtslose" Klarheit und Wumms. 
Hier frage ich mich jetzt: Ist die O300 völlig anders, wenn sie vernünftig angesteuert wird? Ich brauche einen Monitor, der auch bei nicht allzu großen Lautstärken klar und direkt klingt, damit abends (meine übliche Studiozeit, ist ja Hobby) unsere Kinder nicht aus dem Bett fallen. Braucht die O300 ordentlich Lautstärke, um gut zu kingen? Oder nur eine bessere Ansteuerung, die ich dann auch leise fahren kann?

Viele Grüße,
M.


----------



## bokay (5. August 2010)

Hallo,

die O300 braucht wie die meisten aktiven Studio-Lautsprecher Line-Pegel. Wie war der Attenuation-Regler eingestellt?
Als schwammig würde ich deren Sound nicht wirklich beschreiben. Es sind halt geschlossene, der Wirkungsgrad  ist dadurch etwas geringer. Ein akustischer Kurzschluss ist aber auch ausgeschlossen (hach wie schön) .

Möglicherweise war das der Grund warum die Plötzlich im Vergleich (der natürlich, das hast du richtig erkannt, völlig Sinnlos ist ohne richtig eingepegelt zu haben) so abgesackt sind.

Ich habe mir übrigens für zu Hause jetzt den Level Pilot von TC gekauft (habe mir eine kleine Production-Ecke eingerichtet) sobald alles fertig ist, kann ich ja berichten wie der ist...


----------



## M12345 (5. August 2010)

bokay hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> die O300 braucht wie die meisten aktiven Studio-Lautsprecher Line-Pegel. Wie war der Attenuation-Regler eingestellt?
> Als schwammig würde ich deren Sound nicht wirklich beschreiben. Es sind halt geschlossene, der Wirkungsgrad  ist dadurch etwas geringer. Ein akustischer Kurzschluss ist aber auch ausgeschlossen (hach wie schön) .
> ...


 
Den Level Pilot hatten die bei den Monitoren auch angeschlossen; hat sich sehr wertig angefühlt.
Inzwischen habe ich die O300 noch woanders angehört, angeschlossen an einen Kopfhörerverstärker. Adam war mir wieder zu grell, K&H klang sehr gut ab einer gewissen Mindestlautstärke. 

Mit dem Musikaufnehmen habe ich ja vor kurzem erst angefangen, sodass ich auch erst wenig praktische Alltagserfahrung habe. Eigentlich eher Allnachtserfahrung, denn es ist ja eine Freizeitbeschäftigung, die zudem noch meinem Geigespielen untergeordnet ist. Die letzten Tage haben mir deutlich gemacht, dass ich Musik am ehesten dann hören und bearbeiten kann, wenn meine Familie sich zurückzieht und Ruhe braucht.
Ich weiß, dass es nicht ideal ist, aber ich denke inzwischen sehr ernsthaft daran, mir als Kompromiss lieber eine gute Kombi aus Kopfhörerverstärker und Kopfhörer zuzulegen und die Monitore auf einen späteren Zeitpunkt zu vertagen. Dann kann ich mich immer noch zwischen O300 oder Geithain MO-2 entscheiden.

Ich habe zwei Kopfhörer, einen AKG K271 MkII und einen Sennheiser HD580 precision (uralt, kann mit dem AKG nicht mithalten). Den AKG nutze ich, um meine andere Geigenstimme zuzuspielen (also geschl. KH). Zum längeren Hören/Bearbeiten ist mir das aber zu unangenehm. Also muss ich wohl noch einen offenen kaufen. Nach Papierform kommen da AKG K702 oder Sennheiser HD800 in Frage. Ich bin noch am Eruieren, ob der HD800 nicht eher was Esoterisches ist, denn der Preis ist schon weit über der Schmerzgrenze für einen KH.

Beim KH-Verstärker tendiere ich zu Lake People G100 oder Violectric HPA V200. 

Gruß,
M.


----------



## bokay (6. August 2010)

> It´s not how luxurious your room is, how good your speakers are or the quality of the acoustic space, it´s how well you know what you´re hearing because if you know what you´re hearing, you can make good-sounding records!


Steven Wilson von Porcupine Tree

Es wird immer jemanden geben der den besseren Lautsprecher in der besseren akustischen Umgebung hat. Was für dich aber zählen sollte ist der Spaß an der Sache...
Ich kenn das von mir selber, wenn ich irgendwo bin wo es technisch besser ist als bei mir, dann will ich einfach mindestens auf dem selben level sein... Einfach nur weil es theoretisch möglich ist.

Kopfhörer:

Stax

Grado

AKG, Sennheiser, Bayerdynamic, Denon (baut auch erstaunlicherweise gute Headphones), Sony, etc, etc...

Es geht weiter...


----------



## M12345 (6. August 2010)

bokay hat gesagt.:


> Steven Wilson von Porcupine Tree
> 
> Es wird immer jemanden geben der den besseren Lautsprecher in der besseren akustischen Umgebung hat. Was für dich aber zählen sollte ist der Spaß an der Sache...
> Ich kenn das von mir selber, wenn ich irgendwo bin wo es technisch besser ist als bei mir, dann will ich einfach mindestens auf dem selben level sein... Einfach nur weil es theoretisch möglich ist.
> ...


 

Aus dem Zitat schließe ich mal, dass Kopfhörer mehr als akzeptabel sein können.
Leider läuft mir die Zeit etwas davon: mein Urlaub geht dem Ende entgegen, und ich muss mich für etwas entscheiden. Stax ist ja u.U. noch teurer als die anderen o-: ! Grado kann laut Test den HD 800 nicht übertreffen. Ich werde versuchen, den HD 800 mal probezuhören, dann wird's der vielleicht werden (oder halt ein AKG 702 als günstigere Variante). D.h. wenn nichts dagegen spricht...

Kennst Du die Violectric Kopfhörerverstärker? Der V181 hat sogar einen symmetrischen Ausgang, ich frage mich nur, ob das überhaupt was bringt. Da scheinen die Meinungen auseinanderzugehen. Vielleicht nehme ich doch den V200 oder besser (halb so teuer) den Lake People G100.

Wie geht's mit Deinem Level PIlot?

Gruß,
M.


----------



## bokay (23. August 2010)

Stax ist vorallem das einzige was mit Lautsprechern auf die Art des Hörens bezogen mithalten kann (Bauartbedingt).
Ich kenne die Kopfhörerverstärker nicht. Symmetrissche Leitungen bringen meiner Meinung nach sehr wenig bei Kopfhörern. Welche Einstreueung soll sich den auslöschen auf 1,5 Meter? Bei Arbeitern auf Hochspannungsmasten macht es möglicherweise Sinn, aber zu Hause im Wohnzimmer?


----------



## M12345 (24. August 2010)

Seit 10 Tagen habe ich den HD800 und den Violectric V200. Beide habe ich probegehört und mit anderen verglichen, die haben mir schließlich am besten gefallen. Auch zu Hause bin ich vom Klang überzeugt. Von Linn habe ich mir eine schöne 192 kHz-Aufnahme (Dvorak) und höre endlich wieder gerne Musik...

Ich glaube, dass mir das auch für meine Aufnahmezwecke ausreicht: Bei Klassik spielt man ja nicht so viel mit Elektronik herum; da muss man halt einfach gut einspiele, und anschließend kommt ein bisschen Hall (Impuls Response) drauf und das war's. Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich (allein) den Test mit einer Telemann-Sonate für 4  Violinen gemacht, das war spassig... 

Wie läuft's denn mit Deiner Anschaffung, bist Du zufrieden?

Gruß,
M


----------

